
Tektronix 5 series oscilloscopes - ChuckMcM
http://www.tek.com/oscilloscope/5-series-mso-mixed-signal-oscilloscope#
======
ChuckMcM
In an industry that moves forward from 'existing practice' very slowly and
carefully, these new scopes represent a huge leap. Kudos to the engineer at
Tektronix that managed to sell management on building these, I think they will
do well for the company. My only gripe would be that I don't think touch
(which trendy) should be the _primary_ interface to an instrument like this.
But I've yet to see one in the "flesh" so to speak so I'll reserve judgement
until then.

